# Die Brücke am Teich...



## Napi (15. Juli 2011)

Hi,

wollte euch noch mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Teich und meiner neuen Brücke die über den Bachlauf geht zeigen. Der Teich ist jetzt ein Jahr alt.
Die Brücke hab ich gebaut weil mir die aus Holz zu Instabil war.

MfG
Mike


----------



## scholzi (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die Brücke am Teich...*

Hallo Mike
du bist wohl etwas untergegangen...!
Klasse Teichanlage hast du dir da gestaltet und danke für die Baudoku !
musste es unbedingt gelb werden  oder fällt das jetzt nur so krass auf? Wird bestimmt noch nachdunkeln!


----------



## danyvet (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die Brücke am Teich...*

Hallo Mike,

ist die aus Beton!?!?!?! Wie hast du die denn dort hin gebracht, wo sie jetzt ist? Muss ja meeeega-schwer gewesen sein!! :shock Oder hast du einen kleinen Kran zu Hause?


----------



## Napi (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die Brücke am Teich...*

Hi,

danke für die Blumen.... 
Eigentlich ist die Brücke Ockerfarben, durch die direkte Sonneneinstrahlung und weil der Beton noch frisch war, kommt das so krass rüber auf den Fotos. Mit der Zeit schwächt das was ab. Hab zum einfärben Eisenoxid genommen, ein klasse Pülverchen  .
Wir haben die Brücke mit vier kräftigen Leuten und einer Menge Schweiß und Puste an ihren Platz geschleppt, dachte auch nicht das die mal so Schwer wird  . 

Gruß 
Mike


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die Brücke am Teich...*

Hallo Mike,
also auch ein Hallo von mir, und Hochachtung für Garten, Teich und Brücke gleichermaßen !   
Du gibst mit Deinen Bildern eine nachahmenswerte Anleitung für einen Betonbrückenbau.
Danyvets Einwurf ist schon o. k., doch ich vermute mal, man kann so eine Brückenschalung auch an Ort und Stelle montieren, und dann "am Einbauort" fertigstellen?


----------



## Zermalmer (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die Brücke am Teich...*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> ...doch ich vermute mal, man kann so eine Brückenschalung auch an Ort und Stelle montieren, und dann "am Einbauort" fertigstellen?


Hallo Rolf,
kann man sicherlich, doch fällt es (auch wenn ich sowas noch nicht gebaut habe) sicherlich schwer, wenn man die Schalung in Endposition schrauben muss...
Da ist es wesentlich einfacher, wenn man das ganze frei drehen kann.
Alternativ bliebe eine Vorfertigung der Schalung und dann eine Abdichtung am Standort, denn wie man an den Fotos sieht... mal überschwappen oder durchlaufen kann immer mal was... und wenn das dann in den Teich läuft ist es ja nicht ganz so toll.


----------



## jolantha (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die Brücke am Teich...*

Muß mal doof fragen, wenn man die nur halb so dick macht, bis wieviel Kilo ist sie dann belastbar ???


----------



## Napi (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die Brücke am Teich...*

Hi,

sicherlich hätte man die Brücke auch an dem vorgesehenen Ort gießen können, aber war mein erstes Projekt von dieser Art und ich wusste nicht ob die Brücke überhaupt Stabil genug ist :beten , mittlerweile weiß ich das sie mind. 170 Kilo trägt. Nach einer Woche aushärten, hat mein Sohn den ersten begehungs Test gemacht, dann meine Frau, dann ich und zum Schluss wir alle zusammen. Das nächste Problem war, das ich den Bachlauf nicht längere Zeit abschalten kann, da er als Filterauslauf  dient und der steht ca.13m vom Teich entfernt. Und wie Andreas richtig schreibt, wusste ich nicht ob die Schalung hält und der Beton auch drin bleibt. Gut jetzt weiß ich das hätte Funktioniert (Filter aus und eine Folie unter die Schalung legen), aber nur mit einem Betonmischer, ich hab den Beton von Hand angemacht, aber das dauert zu lang für den Filter.
@ Anne:  Die Brücke ist ca. 15cm dick und 110cm lang, dann kommen noch mal 3-5cm von dem eingefärbten Beton dazu, also gute 18cm hat sie. Verbaut habe ich sechs Sack Fertigbeton a 40kg und ca. 15m Eisen, vielleicht kann das jemand ausrechnen welche Belastungen sie aushält, aber mein Papa meinte später 10cm Durchmesser hätten auch gereicht, wichtig ist halt das Eisen darin. Aber auf dem Gebiet kenne ich mich nicht aus und da dachte ich mir, Mehr hält auch Mehr   .

LG
Mike


----------



## jolantha (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die Brücke am Teich...*

Du meine Güte, Deine Brücke kannja als Panzerwendeplatz dienen !! ( Falls mal einer vorbei kommt )
Ich werde mal zusehen, daß mein Sohn mir soetwas in 10 cm Stärke baut, finde ich nämlich toll


----------



## Napi (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die Brücke am Teich...*

 , mein Vater hat genau das gleiche gesagt, 


LG
Mike


----------



## maritim (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die Brücke am Teich...*

hi mike,

ist einfach phantastisch wie sich dein teich und garten immer weiter entwickelt.
die brücke habe ich in den ersten bauphasen schon mit großen augen live bewundert.
und wie ich sehe, zeigt das fermentgetreide / filteranlage  die erste erfolge. 

ulla hat sich besonders über bild 7 gefreut. wie immer grabbeln die üblichen verdächtigen einem fast entgegen, wenn man an den teich geht.

wird zeit das wir uns mal wieder treffen und am teich etwas klönen .
glaube wir müssen mal über eine kleine brücke in meinem garten reden.

unsere damen werden wieder etwas gelangweilt sein, aber da müssen sie durch.


----------



## Napi (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die Brücke am Teich...*

Hi Peter,

ich bin eben noch mal raus und hab ein paar Bilder geschossen. Du hast den Teich ja noch nicht gesehen, seit dem ich das Fermentgetreide verwende und der Filter richtig arbeitet (Live noch viel besser als auf den Bildern) . Also ich muss sagen ich bin begeistert von dem Zeug. 
Mal kurz zur Vorgeschichte:
Meine ersten drei Koi hab ich von Peter bekommen und wer den Teich kennt, weiß was klares Wasser ist. dem die drei bei mir eingezogen sind, haben sie ihrem Wesen entsprechend erst mal angefangen kräftig zu wühlen. Als ich am nächsten Morgen nach dem einsetzen an den Teich bin um meine Lieblinge zu beobachten, dachte ich mich trifft der Schlag, man konnte nichts mehr sehen, Sichttiefe keine fünf cm. Vorher ging es einigermaßen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt  ist mir klar geworden, das ich jetzt doch einen Filter brauche, vorher wurde über einen Pflanzenfilter und dem Bachlauf, der üppig besetzt ist gefiltert. Dann hab ich mich ein paar Tage hier im Forum über die verschiedenen Filtersysteme schlau gemacht und beschlossen einen Tonnennfilter  zu bauen, da mir einer aus dem Laden viel zu teuer ist. Nachdem ich Peter über mein vorhaben  unterrichtet hatte, meinte er: Lass das mal mit dem Bauen, ich hab da was für dich, damit bekommst du deinen Teich klar! Ein Siebfilter mit zwei Filtertonnen und allen Anschlüssen plus Filtermaterial  . Jetzt noch den Aufbauort finden. War gar nicht so einfach, da ich ja noch den Bachlauf weiter betreiben möchte, aber keine zweite Pumpe zuschalten wollte. Peter´s geschultes Auge hat dann auch gleich den richtigen Platz gefunden, ist zwar ein gutes Stück weg vom Teich, wo er jetzt steht, aber so speist der Filter den Bachlauf und die Lärmbelästigung ist auch aus der Welt. 
Jetzt lief der Filter schon ein paar Wochen und mit jeder menge Tricks und Tipps von Peter hat sich die Sichttiefe im Teich so langsam verbessert, alles ohne UV Licht. Noch mal ein großes Danke an Peter!!!  Da hab ich dann hier im Forum was von dem Fermentgetreide gelesen und auch das Peter was dazu geschrieben hatte, also angerufen und nach seiner Meinung gefragt, das gab mir dann den letzten Ruck und ich hab einen 5L Kanister bestellt. 
Hab dann letzte Woche Freitag das erste mal was rein gekippt und den folgenden Montag darauf war der Teich klar wie noch nie, musste in der Zeit mehrmals am Tag den Siebfilter und die Strumpfhose dahinter reinigen, war Wahnsinn was das an Dreck raus kam. Man kann alles im Teich klar sehen und nicht nur Schemenhaft erkennen. Bin jetzt echt super zufrieden, zwar Trübt der Teich mal kurz beim nach Dosieren, das ist aber nach 1-2 Tagen wieder vorbei.
So jetzt mal ein paar Bilder von vor und nachher.
Die letzten beiden Bilder sind vor dem Einsatz von dem Fermentgetreide. An der Stelle ist der Teich ca. 130cm tief !!!  

MfG
Mike


----------



## maritim (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die Brücke am Teich...*

hallo mike,

danke für die blumen aber ich habe nur mein spärliches teichwissen an dich weitergegeben. 
es gibt auch nicht zu danken! für mich ist es selbstverständlich, das sich hobbyisten untereinander helfen.

ich hatte schon so eine leise ahnung, das dein teich mit dem eigenbaufilter und dem fermentgetreide klar werden könnte. hätte mich gewundert, wenn es nicht so gewesen wäre. bevor ich den vliesfilter hatte, hat diese filteranlage bei meinem teich auch einwandfrei gearbeitet.




Napi schrieb:


> Meine ersten drei Koi hab ich von Peter bekommen und wer den Teich kennt, weiß was klares Wasser ist.



also wenn ich mir bild nr.9 und nr 2 anschaue worauf keine wasserspiegelung ist, dann würde ich sagen, das du sehr klares wasser hast.
warte nochmal 2 wochen ab, dann wird es noch klarer und dann ist die klarheit nur noch mit einem vliesfilter oder trommelfilter zu toppen.

richtig schön , das du in meiner nähe bist. dein große fachwissen in sachen aquarium hat mich sehr beeindruckt.
wir werden sicher das eine oder andere aus den bereich aquarium an unseren teichen umsetzen.

sehe schon unsere damen gelangweilt neben uns sitzen , wenn wir mal wieder über teiche und fische  “fachsimpeln“.


----------



## Napi (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die Brücke am Teich...*

Hi Peter,

das müssen die Damen durch, immerhin entspannen sie auch am Teich, und wir machen das doch alles NUR damit sie es schön haben   .

MfG
Mike


----------

